# Smashed Big Gils!!



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Me and my buddy went out to this old private pond that was built bout 60 years ago or more yesterday trying our luck on some nice gils.....we were using leeches and caught 35 gils and a nice crappie....all of them averaged 8.5" and FAT!! The crappie was only a 10" but nice. Unfortunately when we got home too clean the fish it started to storm so we forgot to get a pic and just wanted to get them cleaned!! Next time we go out I will be sure to post a pic....was just a great time and the leeches worked awesome!!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I will only believe it if you show a pic haha


----------

